# Good Morning from Round Rock



## VirginiaPM (Nov 30, 2008)

Good Morning Brethren,

Bro. Dave Peavy, Sec of Robert Burns#127, Parsons and the Austin SR Order recommended checking this forum out so I took his suggestion.

I am Jr. Warden of Robert Burns #127 and Sr. Steward of Liberty Hill #432. PM of Kemper-Macon Ware #64, AF&AM Falls Church VA and A. Douglas Smith Lodge of Research #1949, Alexandria, VA. and Past Venerable Master of the Austin SR Order of the Thistle.

Looking forward to some interesting discussions.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Brother.  You look like a busy man...


----------



## Brother Secretary (Nov 30, 2008)

he is, I can vouch for that. John, you forgot Adviser to T.R. Chapter of DeMolay


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 30, 2008)

Helo Brother, good to have you in the forum, look forward to your post.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Brother. If there's anything I can do please feel free to drop me a line.


----------



## VirginiaPM (Nov 30, 2008)

*thanks for the welcome*

thanks for the warm welcomes. David, I will update my profile


----------

